# Mars/Etek/Perm style brushed DC motors.



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on an electric bicycle project, but I am having difficulty deciding on a specific motor of this type.

For starters, I will likely be using a high output *24v* motor controller. Victor (VEX) 885. It does *120A continuous* & 300A surge; I have seen this controller in action and it's more than enough output for a light bike. I will have a LIPO battery pack. What size pack should be reasonable for short range (few mile) trips?

For the motor selection, I'm weighing the Pros and Cons of weight vs torque rating per amp. I will also be carrying this thing up a flight of stairs, so a 20 lb increase in weight needs to really be justified in output (and expandability perhaps). Should I stick with the lightest motor?

I am having a difficult time getting official numbers/specs of all the ETEK style motors. Is there a spot that has them all listed with accurate specs? Who should I be ordering from to keep a warranty? Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, I am narrowing it down to the ME1003. Any reasons I should avoid it?

After researching, it appears to be an upgraded version of the ME0709 with higher current rating (due to brush/armature upgrade) but similar weight. 39 pounds is a lot, but I am willing to deal with it.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
First, does this controller is built to drive brush permanent magnet motor?

If you think used a low voltage (24v) / low power (2.8 Kw continuous) controller, does not use a 72v motor capable of 12 Kw continuous. 
Watch for ME-0708 motor. 12-48v opération and 28 lbs.

But anyhow, do you really need over 2000w of continuous power for a bicycle application?? 2Kw is a serious power for a bicycle.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Jayls5 said:


> Ok, I am narrowing it down to the ME1003. Any reasons I should avoid it?
> 
> After researching, it appears to be an upgraded version of the ME0709 with higher current rating (due to brush/armature upgrade) but similar weight. 39 pounds is a lot, but I am willing to deal with it.


Check out the ME0909. It's smaller/lighter and should still be way more motor than you need. Personally, I have a 1000w permanet magnet 48v motor, and a LB37 cotroller on my recumbent trike, and it has all the power needed for the hills here in the Seattle Wa. area. I got everything but the batteries from TNCscooters.com. With the motors your looking at and the amps they can pull, the battery pack will be huge for a bicycle to get any range. Just something to consider,being you have to carry it up stairs.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Another thing to consider. The laws in your state. It must have working pedals and stay under a certian wattage. Otherwise they deem it a motorcycle.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out this motor, I use this on my bike at 24 volt, does really
well. You dont want to use the mounting bracket. It has a cface mount.
I have been running this motor on my bike for the last 4 years..
http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/NPC-4200.html


Here is a web site on my bike.
http://ivanbennett.com/e-cycle.html


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Serious power is right. I got my bicycle up to 35mph with 48volts. Then I realized I have a daughter who needs me and I bought a VW and converted it. I also put a 25mph limit in my cycle analyst. I am almost 69 so I am more careful tha in my younger days. I still use the bike when I need to go somewhere in town where there is limited parking.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> First, does this controller is built to drive brush permanent magnet motor?
> 
> If you think used a low voltage (24v) / low power (2.8 Kw continuous) controller, does not use a 72v motor capable of 12 Kw continuous.
> ...


 
Yes, works on brushed. This will be my "starter" controller which I can choose to upgrade later. We built this monstrosity with a golf cart motor: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRs4EDvmU_0 and it runs on the tiny 4 ounce controller, so I see it being more than sufficient for a bike. I figure if I over-build this thing, I can always dial it back in software.



Dink said:


> Check out the ME0909. It's smaller/lighter and should still be way more motor than you need. Personally, I have a 1000w permanet magnet 48v motor, and a LB37 cotroller on my recumbent trike, and it has all the power needed for the hills here in the Seattle Wa. area. I got everything but the batteries from TNCscooters.com. With the motors your looking at and the amps they can pull, the battery pack will be huge for a bicycle to get any range. Just something to consider,being you have to carry it up stairs.


 Hmm, I will definitely do the comparison of Pros/Cons. I'm slightly thinking "expandability" as well down the road if I end up wanting to go nuts and transfer to a motorcycle. 



Dink said:


> Another thing to consider. The laws in your state. It must have working pedals and stay under a certian wattage. Otherwise they deem it a motorcycle.


It will have working pedals, and they need to prove the wattage. Let's be honest; they have no idea how to figure out actual power consumption.



ricklearned said:


> Serious power is right. I got my bicycle up to 35mph with 48volts. Then I realized I have a daughter who needs me and I bought a VW and converted it. I also put a 25mph limit in my cycle analyst. I am almost 69 so I am more careful tha in my younger days. I still use the bike when I need to go somewhere in town where there is limited parking.


I work in the trauma unit, and I am acutely aware of the damage these machines can cause in an accident. We call motorcycles donercycles... so I am definitely going to take precautions.



Ivansgarage said:


> Check out this motor, I use this on my bike at 24 volt, does really
> well. You dont want to use the mounting bracket. It has a cface mount.
> I have been running this motor on my bike for the last 4 years..
> http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/NPC-4200.html
> ...


I will definitely take that motor into consideration, seems promising!


----------



## Kirk S (Sep 29, 2010)

Be careful of the NPC ungeared motor "specifications". Years ago, I smoked an armature because they're actually rated for 1hp (continuous). It's a Scott motor (I believe NPC is a brand the company referenced has given to it) and in the 1990's it was commonly used for Electrathon competition vehicles when the vehicle design rules limited the energy more than they do now. We still offer it's bigger cousin referred to as the "Hot-Scott", manufactured to our own specifications where compact (small diameter) Electrathon motors are required. We have popular Mars motors (and have access to all of them), as well as the Perm, Lynch, and we occasionally discover old inventory of the true Etek motors.

Geared properly, the 1HP Scott (or NPC referenced) has plenty of power for a bicycle conversion to become recklessly fun (and dangerous). Plus, it's a nice weight and size for that sort of thing compared to the others mentioned. A bike frame can only take so much stress. But it would be a gutless ride on a more heavy small motorcycle. Geared too tall, can smoke the armature pretty easily in either case. What-ever motor you go with, we have a nice selection of #35 motor sprockets, wheel sprockets, chain, freewheels, shaft adapters and complete 20" bicycle wheel systems for this. Even an adapter to run the freewheel on your motor shaft if desired. Our stuff is aimed at designers of Electrathon and Ultra efficiency vehicles like Eco Marathoners and Super mileage builders. Maybe some things that work for you too. Good luck!

My 2 cents,
-Kirk
www.DestinyParts.com
www.shiftEV.com


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Where are you from? If you are in the US . they will get you!


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dink said:


> Where are you from? If you are in the US . they will get you!


Yes, US.

Worst case, I will register it if I have to.


----------

